# Help identifying old stove



## Snotrocket (Sep 23, 2012)

A friend of mine recently acquired this old stove. It's in extremely solid shape. A set of gaskets on the door and the top section and it will be good to go.

Anyone know who made this? Did it originally have firebrick inside? It reminds me of an older Jotul model. The front of the door says "RAM" on it.


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2012)

Looks like a home brew steel copy of a Jotul 118. The RAM label may refer to it's maker or construction. It's definitely "solid state".


----------



## fossil (Sep 24, 2012)

Yup, I agree, looks like a one-off home built.  Little angle-iron legs are part of the give-away for me, as is the overall lack of ornamentation.  Welds and materials look pretty good.   Completely illegal to install in a lot of places in the country, and since it's pretty obviously unlisted, the only reference for safe installation (CTC's) is gonna be NFPA 211...36" all around, plus mega-hearth.  Probably puts out some heat & eats the wood doin' it.  Rick


----------



## Snotrocket (Sep 24, 2012)

It's going in the basement and will be surrounded by concrete so the clearances would be good.

It never occurred to me that this would be home made.

The top of it comes off and has a nice seam and gasket installed to keep it air tight.


----------



## fossil (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, when we say "home made", we just mean it doesn't look like a stove factory production model...whoever built it obviously knew his way around metalworking and welding, and this may well not have been his first or only.  Rick


----------



## Snotrocket (Sep 24, 2012)

You're right it is made very well. It reminds me a lot of my All Nighter in the level of craftsmanship. At first glance I thought it was an older Jotul until I saw the door.


----------



## coaly (Sep 24, 2012)

There was one at an auction in Franklin PA June 2012;
In the middle of Page 4 "Nettles Auction".
RAM wood stove with water jacket.

http://www.theareashopper.com/posted/OHIO1.pdf

The website Searchtempest searches all of Craigslist, if you keep searching country wide you'll find one if it comes up.


----------

